# 240mm Damascus Petty/Suji



## WillC (Sep 22, 2011)

Well here goes....

Many thanks to Dave and KKF for this opportunity.:biggrin:

Here are the knife specifications.

Steel - 15n20/1085 
Pattern  Feather Pattern, Hand rubbed and lightly buffed.
HT - Oil quench, Double tempered for 58-60hrc. 
Blade length  139mm
Blade depth over choil  40mm
Spine thickness
Choil - 2.5mm
Middle point  1.7mm
1 from tip - 1mm
Thickness behind the bevel  back to tip 0.3mm 0.2mm 0.15mm
Grind  Ground on 2 planes then blended- Partially convex.
Edge bevel  Set at 11/12 degrees per side. Highly polished.
Handle length  160 mm
Handle Materials  Natural Madronne Burl/Boycote with a brass spacer. Slotted aluminium Dowel inside.
Knife weight  200 grams
Balance point  Between front of handle and choil.

And the pictures.



































































The price is in pounds sterling as thats what it will be on my paypal account and includes insured shipping worldwide.
£380

Thanks everyone, hope you like it. Of course comments and questions are welcome.


----------



## WillC (Sep 22, 2011)

Spotted a typo already. Blade length 239mm:O


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 22, 2011)

Gorgeous knife. You make your own damascus, right? Pretty cool pattern.


----------



## WillC (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Andrew, yes its my own damascus. Quite a fun mission a feather pattern. Making a billet to 3000 odd layers and then splitting it down the middle, to get the dragging in the layers, then weld it back together again. Fun stuff.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 22, 2011)

that's a beautiful knife.


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 22, 2011)

raisedbybrocks said:


> The price is in pounds sterling as thats what it will be on my paypal account and includes insured shipping worldwide.
> £380


 
FYI all you lookers-on: That's $553 in the good 'ole US of A, right here and now.

Nice looking knife. I hope whoever the lucky owner ends up being will have the good heart to post some patina pictures for us.


----------



## echerub (Sep 23, 2011)

Oooo... verrrry purdy!


----------



## add (Sep 24, 2011)

Congrats, excellent execution!

Best on your sale....


----------



## WillC (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks very much for the comments Guys. Here is a video of the knife doing some cutting. Excuse my poor technique. 
Also I reshaped the tip slightly making it more pointy.
[video=youtube;FyJoWI_Xvrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyJoWI_Xvrc&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## zitangy (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful natural end cutting board to go with a nice looking knife...

rgds
dl


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pics and video. Just a few comments.

I like the feather pattern. It has a very organic, fine pattern that I like. The handle looks enormous though. I just checked my DT ITK 270 gyuto and that handle at 160mm has almost 2 cm on the ITK. I guess you must have big hands. 

Btw, what is the plank cutting board you are using in the video with the live edge?

Thanks for sharing. I hope it sells.

k.

edit: I see someone asked about the cutting board before I posted.


----------



## WillC (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Mr drinky for the feedback. The handle could be a tad long for some, easy fix to personal preference. I made it that length as I like the visual style, it also balances the knife well. Doesn't get in the way.
The plank cutting board, is quite literally a plank of apple I have sanded and popped some rubber feet on to use in my kitchen. I needed something bigger and flat at least to use my knives.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 25, 2011)

raisedbybrocks said:


> ...The handle could be a tad long for some, easy fix to personal preference...


 I think the ferrule would look really long if you cut a couple of cm off the end... Nice vid though. I wanted to see you finish cutting the potato.


----------



## WillC (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats true. I guess if I was going for a shorter handle I could use a brass dowel to balance it out. I like the esthetic of a long handle on these slender blades. But am always open to suggestions.


----------



## WillC (Sep 26, 2011)

That expensive time of the month is coming around again and whilst for a damascus knife of this type of pattern grind and quality of finish, I feel the knife is priced well. I'm also aware that as a new guy I need to get some work out there to be properly appreciated. So i'll drop the price a bit.

Price now £330 which is today $510 including shipping and paypal fees.

Needless to say, all my work comes with the peace of mind that if the blade should ever to be found faulty or fail through normal use I will repair or replace it, as long as I am still in business and physically able. Certainly with care a blade should last several lifetimes. 
I will stand by the handle for 5 years against fault in normal use, warpage cracking etc. On a repair or replace basis. And after this can offer a very reasonable re-handling service should it be required. Again as long as I am in business and physically able.
It may not be efficient to offer free sharpening being in the uk. But if postage is covered by the owner I will always restore an edge on the knife if required.
I include documentation to this effect with all my knives.


----------



## memorael (Sep 27, 2011)

Damn... That pattern looks sick. I like the handle a lot dude, I wouldn't change a thing on it. If I had the cash I would buy it no prob. But! I do suggest you do a pass around or something so that people get to know your work on a more personal level.


----------



## memorael (Sep 27, 2011)

Just as another side note... I think the knife is a bit thick for a petty/suji. I would thin it out a bit and maybe make it a bit pointier kinda like the kiritsukeish sujis. They look more dynamic IMO.


----------



## WillC (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks memorael and thanks for the feedback. Its only got the thickness really on the spine over the heel, for stability. There is allot of taper on there , almost 2 mm so i think it has a good balance of slice/stability and compound bevel for food release, as it is a longer petty. Most importantly it is very thin behind the edge. I have reshaped the tip already a bit to make it a tad pointier. But could do this even more making the tip more slender, would make the tip even thinner too. I have a pass-around under way at the moment. Should reach Johnny chance any day now, its a 300mm Suji, so keep an eye on that. It seems some people like a true laser in a knife, others like a balance of stability and thinness with some convexity. So I think it will be perfect for someone. I'm going to do some more on the tip today though as i was thinking it could go further myself.


----------



## WillC (Sep 29, 2011)

Not to put to finer point on it.... but I put a finer point on it. :laugh:Making it onion tastic.


----------



## WillC (Oct 6, 2011)

Bump please for this lovely unique patterned knife. Someone must surely have a home for it. I'll get the price under 500 u.s. to see if it tips the balance. But i'm sure you all appreciate the hours that go into a piece like this.

So *$490* dollars


----------



## TDj (Oct 6, 2011)

man - this is such a pretty-looking knife. i'm shocked no one has bought it yet. maybe if you put a serial number on it to make it appear more limited/rare, it would tug at collectors' heart-strings. Trust me, if I had the $$, I'd be all over it.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 6, 2011)

Can I ask what about your steel choice? I consider myself pleasantly stupid when it comes to steel. From what I understand knifemakers add 15n20 because of the nickel content adds contrast in damascus blades. I have seen it added with O-1 and 52100. What is the advantage of the 1085/15n20 combo? 

k.


----------



## WillC (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah no worries K. They are both simple carbon steels. Apart from the 2% nickel in 15n20 which provides the contrast. For me they provide a perfect balance of hardness with toughness for a thin edged knife. I like using them because as you rightly say they provide good contrast. They are relatively simple to heat treat and temper and I am most familiar with the ht of these particular steels. I have used them in razors, they are capable of good hardness, around 63hrc. I take my knives to a shade under 60 hrc, 58-60, (a 60hrc hardness file just starts to bite) and at this hardness they take a superb edge, very easy to sharpen, whilst remaining very tough. I have destruction tested edges at this hardness by pushing onto the edge with a brass rod. They take superb flex on a thin edge, I have to apply a great deal of weight on the edge to flex it enough to distort, they do not chip out at this hardness. For me this is preferable to having something prone to forming chips and micro chips during heavy use.
So whilst being very straight forward, with good ht, they are an excellent combo.
In terms of edge holding, I tend to give mine a lick or 2 on a leather strop with compound before use and rarely touch the stones with them. Sachem Allison reports his petty will go a good week with hard daily use before requiring a touch on a 6K stone.
I find this combo very reactive at first, when allowed to form a nice subtle blue patina, (I like to use them on meat to start off with) they become quite stable. 
Hope that helps,
Will


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Good info. 

k.


----------



## Justin0505 (Oct 11, 2011)

I really like everything that I've seen and read so far. I also like the handle proportion and, having big paws myself, appreciate that you kept the handle ful-sized even though the blade is smaller than what may be considered "full."

I also like your approach of trying to balance blade thickness, stability and convexity with thinness. Lastly, i like that you didn't go crazy with hardness#. Overall, it seems like you took a very well measured,thoughtful approach.

My only question is on blade flex: how flexy is it? Some lateral flex out towards the last 1/3 isnt bad/ can be useful, but torsional flex always bothers me. when you where doing the long cuts on the carrots, I count tell if the carrots where just rolling and giving you difficulties or if the blade was also twisting a bit.


----------



## WillC (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello Justin. Thanks very much for the positive feedback. On stability, there is a little flex on the last 1/3rd of the blade. The taper is very even and progressive. So although it is not a plank the flex is nicely controlled. I would say under the weight of the blade alone the tip moves about 1mm when rested between handle and tip.
I can't detect any twist on it , due to still having a little meat in the middle of the blade giving strength as well as a little convexity.
I should add that I will have my etching set up sorted in a week or so. I should be able to add my makers mark and serial number 001 to this as the etch on the damascus is fairly light. (I'll test it first on a similar billet) Also ,I think I should call this a 240mm Suji rather than a petty.


----------



## WillC (Oct 17, 2011)

One final drop on this to *$390 dollars!!!*! As I would really love to see someone owning and using it. On the 22nd it will be withdrawn so I can advertise my next knife.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 17, 2011)

Dang, if I didn't have 2 sujis in the pipeline I would bite.

k.


----------



## WillC (Oct 17, 2011)

Hee hee, well i'm pleased you like the knife in any case.:biggrin:


----------



## Justin0505 (Oct 18, 2011)

Gahhhh!!!!! You had to go and do it, and Karring (dinky) had to email me and make sure that i was well aware of the price drop that i was trying to ignore!!

Ok fine! PM sent.


PS Karring: i think that this is going to be like RR's usaba all over again: you're going to regret being such a good friend one of these days.


----------



## The hekler (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for snagging it Justin I was almost ready to give in and I really don't have the funds to be buying another knife.


----------



## zitangy (Oct 18, 2011)

raisedbybrocks said:


> One final drop on this to *$390 dollars!!!*! As I would really love to see someone owning and using it. On the 22nd it will be withdrawn so I can advertise my next knife.


 
PM sent..
rgds


----------



## WillC (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry David, this one is sold to Justin. Many thanks all for your interest:biggrin:


----------



## zitangy (Oct 18, 2011)

congratulations.

rgds
D


----------

